
How Apple Could Improve Their Developer Tools - AlexDenisov
http://stanislaw.github.io/2015/11/20/how-apple-could-improve-their-developer-tools.html
======
dplgk
No comments? Was hoping for some discussion since xcode sucks more with every
release.

